
Ask HN: Any options for medium term accomodation in London? - genoveffo
Hi,
I need a 3 month accommodation in London, do you know any cool, hacker friendly service that provides that? Most co-living and letting contracts that I&#x27;ve seen&#x2F;found require a longer commitment (typically 1yr or 6 months). Airbnb and similia are ofc a solution but wanted to see if this community knows any alternatives
======
anoncoward111
We're in NYC area, but we run a hacker friendly accomodation in a 2 bedroom
apartment. Everything is brand new and very clean, the area is quiet, 1hr by
train to downtown, and has gigabit internet. You can choose a private or
shared room with just one other person.

For someone who wants to stay longer than 29 days, there's a few options and
the price changes accordingly:

Pay us in cash with no receipt = cheapest price, stay as long as you like
(about $600 a month paid daily or weekly). This is a gray area in our county
right now as to how much rights you have. Basically, if we ask you to leave,
you have to leave.

Pay us digitally = about $950 a month. This is because of taxes and subletting
laws in our state. If you stay longer than one month, even though we havent
offered you a lease, the state forces us to offer you one. If we call the cops
to kick you out, they won't kick you out.

For reference, our apartment is $2000 a month with utilities and internet
included, so $950 is slightly less than the price of a full bedroom.

Most airbnbs charge way way more than this. We are saving money by screening
roommates (completely legal in our county) for factors we feel will protect us
from financial and physical harm. And downtown manhattan, a 2 bedroom is like
$4400 a month lol.

Anyway, good luck with your search! These are the factors that are influencing
your search.

Ask friends of friends for who has open rooms :)

------
zoenolan
Not hacker focused but you could check on
[https://spareroom.co.uk/](https://spareroom.co.uk/) and
[https://www.gumtree.com](https://www.gumtree.com)

~~~
genoveffo
Yeah sure, I just wanted to check if there were any alternatives to the
"usual" websites. Thanks anyway.

